# 변경/바꾸다/교환



## Ladymeri

Hi, 
Does anyone know what's the difference between these words?
변경, 바꾸다, 교환 
Thank you for your help


----------



## freshpoem

*1. 변경하다 *(Formal word) : '한 가지 대상'을 다른 상태로 바꿀 때 쓰는 표현입니다. (3번의 단어와 서로 쓰임이 반대됩니다.)
     ex) [일정을] 변경하다, [계획을] 변경하다, [방향을] 변경하다. (*NOT* [물건을] 변경하다)

*2. 바꾸다*: 1, 2번 단어 둘 다의 의미로 모두 사용할 수 있는 가장 일반적인 단어.
    ex) [일정을] 바꾸다, [계획을] 바꾸다, [방향을] 바꾸다, [물건을] 바꾸다.

*3. 교환하다* = '두 가지 대상'을 동시에 서로 바꿀 때 사용하는 단어.
    ex) [물건을] 교환하다. (*NOT* [일정을] 교환하다, [계획을] 교환하다, [방향을] 교환하다)


----------



## jun lee

변경 and 바꾸다 both are referring to change somethings to other things and 변경 is noun form of 바꾸다 what is verb. but 교환하다 is the verb means exchange.


----------

